# Edinburgh of the Seven Seas is known as the remotest settlement in the world.



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2019)

As some of you know I live in Hawaii... I am not from here, but I have always adapted to different locals very well in my life... With the exception of over population here on Oahu, I am very fond of Island living... I may have found an even better Island to live on... 

I learned something new today and I love it when that happens... I had never heard of this wonderful place till I was perusing the interweb… 

Anyway I hope someone takes the time to gander at the pictures and read the brief explanations of them...

Beautiful photos show what life is like in the world's most isolated settlement, which sits at the foot of an active volcano in the middle of the South Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 31, 2019)

It is a beautiful place.  The isolation would have its charms for some.

But, for me, it might feel more like Echols than paradise.

I am the anomaly.  As a denizen of the Rust Belt, I seem to prefer living among others who find the cheerful agony of the upper Ohio River valley.

It takes guts to live here.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh I am quite sure in my wild oat sewing days, I would have never even considered a Life as isolated as what it might be there... The older I get, the less I need... They have tators, beef and fresh fish... What more does a fellar need? Did I mention they have tators? I can do more with a tator than Bubba Gump does with shrimp...


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2019)

Over population?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2019)

007 said:


> Over population?



Yes... Where I live now there is a whole shitload of folks... One might call it an urban environment...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 31, 2019)

This is all fine and good, but I have a couple of questions. Where is the Walmart and McDonald's? Secondly, Where does one go on a hot date?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Where is the Walmart and McDonald's? Secondly, Where does one go on a hot date?



According to the pictures and brief explanations there was a few shops for basics and 3 drinking establishments for your "hot dates"... It definitely would not be for everyone, but I thought it was an interesting lifestyle...


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 5, 2019)

That is awesome. I would love that lifestyle!


----------

